# kinky



## trv

A guy I date asked me if I was kinky... I did not really understand and now that I see in the wordreference dictionary, the meaning in Spanish is "pervertido/a", I guess I should be offended by this question right?
Thanks in advance for your thoughts... I really need to undertand what is going on...


----------



## timpeac

Hi trv - I'm going to move this question to Spanish/English because I think you will get more answers there.

If pervertido is an exact synonym for perverted then bear in mind kinky does not necessarily equal perverted. Perverted is much stronger. However, I'm sure our Spanish/English specialists can get to the bottom of any nuance.


----------



## cubaMania

Oh my, this could be a huge subject with all that goes into it.  Let me try to simplify.
1.  'Kinky' may have other softer meanings than perverted, such as off-beat, unconventional, etc.
2.  He may have meant it in the sense of perverted, but it could also be said rather playfully, no tanto en serio.
3.  It is quite possible he was seriously asking you if you like sexual perversions.
So it boils down to two things:
How did he say it? in what context? and playful or serious?
If he meant it seriously and in the sense of sexual perversion, then what is your attitude toward such things?

Si alguien me lo preguntó en serio, sería la última vez que saliera con él--pero eso es por mis preferencias; otros respondieran con gusto.


----------



## trv

Thanks timpec for moving my question to Spanish/English and thanks for your interest and careful answer Cubamania. I remember he was using a playful voice and when I asked him what was kinky, he said something about "mischevous"... I guess there was a context for the quetion but I got confused since I did not understand...
Muchas gracias, imagino que si alguien hace esa pregunta en un contexto en el que se puede hacer esa pregunta y de forma juguetona y ya lo conozco como un mes y medio no significa una ofensa? (espero!)


----------



## Eugin

hola trv!!! te paso unos links (en inglés) con las definiciones de la palabra, para que vos mism@ le encuentres un equivalente en español, de acuerdo a lo que saques en conclusión:

kinky
kinky
kinky
Creo que la tercera explicación es la más detallada!

Saluditos!!!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Creo que una traducción bastante acertada para este caso sería "traviesa".

_¿Eres traviesa? _

Depende de cómo te lo digan, eso puede ser ofensivo y sexual o simplemente juguetón. 

Lo que yo te recomiendo es que hables con él y le preguntes qué quiso decir. Ten mucho cuidado, pues si lo dijo en tono sexual es mejor que no sigas con él.


----------



## trv

Muchas gracias Eugin y Jorge. Las paginas web son recontra detalladas y las sugerencias pertinentes. Creo que al final no me voy a sentir ofendida


----------



## josue_ernesto

si yo te lo dijera, sería para mí, una forma de averiguar si haces ciertas cosas en la cama.  O sea, no solo relaciones sexuales, sino más.  No quiero ofender a nadie, entonces voy a dejarlo así.  Puede ser que el chico te está probando para ver como es tu reacción.  Él va a actuar de acuerdo con tu respuesta.  Me explico? suerte!


----------



## trv

Hola Josue, gracias por el interes y tambien la manera respetuosa en que me informas: pero ahora si me quedaron mas dudas...porque no se a que te refieres al final (otras cosas?). Pero se que el foro tiene sus reglas y al parecer debo escribir a otro foro (!). Igual, muchas gracias...
TRV (perdida en las nubes)


----------



## Lamante

I am a teenager in the USA (sorry I don't speak spanish), and it shouldn't be very offensive.  If he asked you if you are kinky, it can mean one of two things.  He could be asking if you are into erotic things such as using sexual toys, or just plain into sexual activity.  It really depends on the guy and what he is into (if you got that far in the relationship to find out).


----------



## trv

Thanks Lamante. Yes, I think your interpretation is correct. Thanks very much!


----------



## ChrisUk30

True the word kinky can relate to many different areas and sub/ subjects that i would put my self in his shoes and say to my girl " are you kinky" she would know that i mean are you into bondage , or sexy undies etc, so it my be this which he means.


----------



## ndiva

I am no expert, but if someone asked if I was kinky, I would ask for a little clarity on there prespective of "kinky". It would depend on just how sexually adventerous the person is. How I define kinky and another defines kinky is different, but is always good to those who are in sync.


----------



## PolCas

trv, en mi opinión lo tendrías que tomar como si alguien te dijera: "Sos juguetona, picarona, traviesa, etc etc"?... No parece ser tan fuerte como "pervertida". Teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de las parejas tienen intimidad en las primeras citas no parece realmente una pregunta ofensiva si la relación de ustedes es más que amistad. Pero cada persona un mundo. En fin, qué le vas a contestar? jaja, es broma. 

Saludos.


----------



## versus1001

Yo soy de Espana y nunca habia oido la palabra Kinky con ese significado. Kinky (no se si se escribe asi o quinki o quiniqui...) es como gitano o cutre o "mangui"... no se si me explico...
Dentro de la frase que te dijo tu cita no pega este significado, pero a lo mejor viendo esto tiene algo que ver con otra conversacion que tuvierais. 
Espero, aun asi, que no te preguntara kinky en el sentido que yo conozco...


----------



## dulceivonnee

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con versos: 

En España :

"Quinqui" = delincuente, "chusma", "mangui", que suele cometer delitos contra el patrimonio con violencia e intimidación, y pertenece a un estrato social muy muy bajo.

Para tu consuelo y en mi opinión, no creo que tu amigo se refiriera a esto porque si la conversación era en inglés la pronunciación de kinky es diferente, al menos eso creo yo.

No nos has dicho qué le respondiste..


----------



## juankfp

Para los norteamericanos la palabra "kinky" esta mas enmarcada dentro del contexto de lo que para los hispanos es coqueteria o sensulidad, asi que aunque en el diccionario se tradusca como perverso la palabra que usarian ellos para ofender seria mejor "pervert" que en realidad si tiene un tono mas ofensivo.


----------



## puroyduro

If you were trying to be offensive you wouldn't use "kinky" you would use "slutty"...

If someone is "kinky" they would be playful, flirty, kind of a tease.


----------



## dulceivonnee

puroyduro said:


> If you were trying to be offensive you wouldn't use "kinky" you would use "slutty"...
> 
> If someone is "kinky" they would be playful, flirty, kind of a tease.


 

hola puroyduro, no encuentro la palabra "slutty" en el diccionario, ¿se trata de un argot?


----------



## puroyduro

slutty es como "puta" pero es un adjectivo.


----------



## dulceivonnee

puroyduro said:


> slutty es como "puta" pero es un adjectivo.


 
adjectivo 
adjetivo


----------



## txsgirl

Well in a guy that asked you out i wouldn't say he meant pervert or something or something offensive I would say he meant flirty are something that has to do with it .


----------



## ktylove

Entonces, la traducción para kinky en que alguien participa regularmente en bondage, dar o recibir el dolor, dominación/sumisión, master/slave etc será...¿travesia?


----------



## ORL

Ktylove, eso es un SM, iniciales de sado-maso(quista)


----------



## pguerra

What about *kinky dreams*, as in: *"(I'm) always having kinky dreams of you"*?
Thanks!


----------



## maveparo

Kinky is using a feather...perverted is using the whole chicken


----------



## Arrius

In the sixties, girls wore what were known as "kinky boots" which probably translates as _botas muy chulas_. "Kinky" in a sexual sense means unorthodox, unconventional or even ingenious or somewhat odd, rather than perverted or depraved.


----------



## Isiltasuna

vaya me he quedado sorprendida con la tracuncción, porque un kinky en castellano es un drogadicto, ufff, mejor no usar esa palabra en inglés


----------



## Södertjej

En castellano es quinqui, no kinky y viene de quincallero, que luego acabó signficando persona marginal. Un quinqui no tiene por qué ser necesariamente un drogadicto.

*quinqui**.*
* 1.     * com. Persona que pertenece a cierto grupo social marginado de la sociedad por su forma de vida.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Arrius

Mientras que* kinky* en inglés quiere decir literalmente _torcido, muy rizado_. _A kink_ es un rizo. (Pero _rizar el rizo_ es _loop the loop_).


----------



## Isiltasuna

Södertjej said:


> En castellano es quinqui, no kinky y viene de quincallero, que luego acabó signficando persona marginal. Un quinqui no tiene por qué ser necesariamente un drogadicto.
> 
> *quinqui**.*
> * 1.     * com. Persona que pertenece a cierto grupo social marginado de la sociedad por su forma de vida.




Tienes razón, es con q, y aunque es cierta la acepción, por lo menos por mi zona, quinqui=drogadicto marginal.  Normalmente lo escribimos kinki, tambiñen por mi zona cartapacio = estuche (de bolis), y en el DRAE no aparece (y eso que me tomé la molestia de escribirles con la acepción, pero en tanto que es un localismo..)


----------



## Södertjej

Cartapacio claro que existe, pero la propia etimología deja claro que está más relacionado con papel que con bolis . En cuanto a que quinqui se use para drogadicto, no es un uso tan descabellado, ya que es un tipo de persona marginal, yo lo he oído más para delincuentes, personas de entornos muy degradados, ya sean drogadictos o no. Lo de escribirlo con k, supongo que será como lo de okupa o quizá como escribimos en los sms, que es más corto.


----------



## Isiltasuna

quería decir que cartapacio, no existe con la acepción de estuche de bolis, no que no exista el término, que es sobradamente conocido por su acepción más generalizada:
*1.     * m. Cuaderno para escribir o tomar apuntes.


----------



## sheetdisturber

timpeac said:


> Hi trv - I'm going to move this question to Spanish/English because I think you will get more answers there.
> 
> If pervertido is an exact synonym for perverted then bear in mind kinky does not necessarily equal perverted. Perverted is much stronger. However, I'm sure our Spanish/English specialists can get to the bottom of any nuance.



Exactly. The nuance is not clear for everyone. Kinky is a totally playful word that could easily turn sour in Spanish if wrongly translated. I am very stuck here myself, and I have been in this field for ages... Looking for a good equivalent.


----------



## sheetdisturber

Isiltasuna said:


> Tienes razón, es con q, y aunque es cierta la acepción, por lo menos por mi zona, quinqui=drogadicto marginal.  Normalmente lo escribimos kinki, tambiñen por mi zona cartapacio = estuche (de bolis), y en el DRAE no aparece (y eso que me tomé la molestia de escribirles con la acepción, pero en tanto que es un localismo..)



Esto no es lo que le preguntaron a la chica a la que le preguntaron si ella era "kinky" desde luego. Lo que le preguntaron concretamente, es si le gustaba atar o ser atada, si le gustaban los juegos de rol, si le gustaba vestirse con ropa de cuero o cualquier otra variación de la sexualidad, que le gustara a la persona que hizo la pregunta.


----------



## sheetdisturber

No he didn´t. He meant whether you like to stretch your limits of your sexuality and navigate a little further as for instance whether you would like to try BDSM or something of the sort. The right answer to that is "what exactly do you mean?" or "what do you have in mind" or otherwise, if you are not interested in anything other than plain sex, with no variations whatsoever, the answer should be: "no thanks, plain vanilla only". Which means: NO kink.


----------



## ralphisok

sheetdisturber said:


> No he didn´t. He meant whether you like to stretch your limits of your sexuality and navigate a little further as for instance whether you would like to try BDSM or something of the sort. The right answer to that is "what exactly do you mean?" or "what do you have in mind" or otherwise, if you are not interested in anything other than plain sex, with no variations whatsoever, the answer should be: "no thanks, plain vanilla only". Which means: NO kink.




Kinky girl en español (De España) es una chica salida y/o una cachonda.


----------



## k-in-sc

Those just mean "sex-crazed." I think "kinky" is a little more specific than that.


----------

